# Clown Sign



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to make a clown picture sign to put in my clown room this year. I made the sign with a light bulb nose so I can light it up in the clown room. I have to put a lower watt. light bulb for the haunt, but you can get the idea with the brighter bulb.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice, not very scary by itself but im sure it will be once its with the rest. Are you going to use a red bulb??


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> Nice, not very scary by itself but im sure it will be once its with the rest. Are you going to use a red bulb??


I wanted to put some items that looked safe, but than get them with the props or people that are dressed as clowns. I want to make a ticket booth and a distorted mirror. Anyway I wanted to post what it looks like with the red bulb and thanks for the comment GC!  As for the bulb I will go with a lower wattage so you will not see so much glare.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice sign. 
I agree that tihs would add to the theme nicely. I think the white looks better.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I made a video and I used a white light with a flicker circuit. The red light drowned out the area, so I thought this had a better effect. I thought I would give you an idea how big the picture sign is by having me dress up as a clown to show you. Let me know what you think?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sharon you are the video queen. I love your videos. The sign turned out great! I imagine any color bulb would make it look creepy. I wonder what a black light bulb would look like?


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Sharpobject and FrightGuy! I like the idea of using a black light. I will definitely have to give that a try. I tried a red bulb and it drowned out the area, so I didn't like how it looked. I can try different bulbs from now until Halloween and see what gives me the best results.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that's a great video


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats...that really creeped me out...great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't care what color of light bulb you use, you have accomplished your goal! You made a "safe/nice" sign which turns out to be not so nice or safe, it's creepy as hell!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Other ideas: a yellow bug lightbulb..or there are very small wattage bulbs (25, I think? its much lower than a appliance bulb)used for nightlights that still have the same standard bulb base, which would make it much dimmer. You can also buy a dimmer slider switch that your cord can plug in to for about $12 at Lowe's or Target. You coudl always put a very small & low wattage bulb in it, but then just put a cover over it to make the nose the size you want. Since the bulb would be small, perhaps a hollowed out Nerf ball would work (not sure if its porous enough to let light out) or a plastic beta fishbowl? I would love to see the sign aged or roughed up. I like its folksy style very much!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Way Cool Joisey!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Debbie I actually found a 15 watt bulb that looks pretty cool. I will still be experimenting with other bulbs like the black light and the yellow bug light bulb like you mentioned. I might hit it with a hammer a couple of times to give it a more rustic look. Thanks for everyone's comments they definitely give me ideas to try.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

The really cool thing about the sign is that looks innocent, like it is inviting fun, lulling you into a false sense of security that this is going to be okay...not scary at all....then you get them with Joisey's clown costume, very creepy!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

T-rex said:


> The really cool thing about the sign is that looks innocent, like it is inviting fun, lulling you into a false sense of security that this is going to be okay...not scary at all....then you get them with Joisey's clown costume, very creepy!!


Thanks T-rex! That is actually what I wanted to achieve.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeet!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks really good in the scene. The lighting looks good in the video, nice and creepy. Love the creepy-ass mask! Say "Cheese"!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

im gonna have nightmares for the rest of my life just because of that short video...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm glad you like it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

SuperCreep31 said:


> im gonna have nightmares for the rest of my life just because of that short video...


I was thinking the same thing - How did I miss this one. Awesome job Sharon!


----------

